# downloading files



## Aussiegamer (Feb 1, 2005)

Who do I ask to get a site link over to my files so everyone can download them from this site?

It is about 1Mb zipped


----------



## maransreth (Feb 1, 2005)

You can upload your own files to ENWorld. The downloads section works again and can be found HERE .
Go to the section that applies for the download and then at the top of the page of the section you go into, there is an UPLOAD FILE button. That can be used to upload your own files.


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 1, 2005)

I tried and it kept coming up with a error page.

on this link



> http://www.enworld.org/downloads/upload.php






> The page cannot be displayed
> The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------




I then tried to use the contact Morrus and it took me to the old home page.

I put the file, 1Mb, in the upload file bit and wrote some text in the below section but no go!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll move this to Meta, where we can address the problem.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

First make sure your logged in.  You must be logged in to upload or download files.

Second, go to the category you want to upload a file to.

Click the upload button.

It should work.  If it doesn't let me know.  I haven't used the uploader - I've done all my uploads using a special import utility because the files I placed are too large for html uploading.


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 1, 2005)

do I have to log in twice? once for the forums and once for somewhere else?


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 1, 2005)

I am logged in on the top of the page.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmmm...


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

I just tested it - worked for me.  Email me the file and I'll ftp it in and import it.

mlmorr0@uky.edu


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 1, 2005)

just sent it.

has anyone else been able to up load except you?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing is in the moderation que, so I don't know :\


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 1, 2005)

maybe my works firewall????


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 1, 2005)

why can't I use the PM system?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

Only community supporters can use the PM system.

I uploaded the file - it's in place but I need figure out why it isn't appearing on certain views.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I found the moderation que   Got some files to approve.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2005)

Gotta say, the downloads page works well - but aesthetically, it's a mess!  The guy who designed it obviously wasn't one for layout.  Whoever came up with the idea of displaying the _filename_ as the download title?

Also, the general column layout is crowded and messy.  That's something we may have to look into at some point; it's hard to read and not very intuitive.

Still, can't complain.  It's a working downloads page which includes an integrated working uploader, something we've never had before.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2005)

It works - I'll fix its appearances later - reviews still needs to be redone.


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 2, 2005)

So its just me then   

Weird only supporters get to use the PM, never had that worry on any other site. But OK

what makes a supporter?

So i will have to send you the file each and every time? bummer!


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2005)

The upload script should have worked the first time, and apparently it is working because 3 files where in the moderation que.  So check your firewall - the problem is likely there.


----------



## Aussiegamer (Feb 2, 2005)

Its my works not mine so unlikely I can change anything.

I can still go in and modify the file. So I might be able to change the file in there. next up grade i will try.

Thanks heaps guys


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2005)

No problem.


----------

